# Official Memphis vs Miami Game Thread (4/8/05)



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

<html><head><title><center>Untitled Document</title><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"><style type="text/css"><!--.style2 {font-family: "Times New Roman", Times, serif;font-size: 10px;}.style3 {font-size: 10px;font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;}.style4 {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; }.style5 {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;font-weight: bold;font-size: 10px;}.style6 {font-size: 6px}--></style></head>
<body><table width="569" height="165" border="1"><tr><td width="139"><div align="center"><p><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/mem_logo.gif" width="126" height="126"></p><p><span class="style2">(42-32)</span></p></div></td><td width="15"><div align="center"><p><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadTeamResults?statsId1=29&statsId2=14&">vs</a></p><p> </p></div></td><td width="139" height="159"><div align="center"><p><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/mia_logo.gif" width="126" height="126"></p><p><span class="style2">(56-19)</span></p></div></td><td width="248"><p align="center"><span class="style5">Teams:</span><span class="style4"> <a href="http://nba.com/grizzlies">Memphis Grizzlies</a> vs <a href="http://nba.com/raptors">Miami Heat</a></span></p><p align="center" class="style3"><strong>Date: </strong>Friday, April 8, 2005</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Time:</strong> 7:00 CST</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Place:</strong> <a href="http://www.fedexforum.com">FedExForum</a>, Memphis, Tennessee</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>TV:</strong> NBALP, WMC</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Radio: </strong><a href="http://www.soulclassics.com/home.html">WRBO 103.5 FM</a>, <a href="http://www.sports56whbq.com">560AM</a></p> <p align="center" class="style4"> </p> </td></tr></table>

<center>*Starting Lineups*</center>
<p align="left" class="style6"> </p><table width="510" height="133" border="1"><tr><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3250.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3404.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3516.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="35"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3513.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="120"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3116.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td></tr><tr><td height="23"><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3250&statsId2=3322&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3404&statsId2=3708&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3516&statsId2=2633&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3513&statsId2=3765&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3116&statsId2=3255&">vs</a></div></td></tr><tr><td height="102"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3322.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3708.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/2633.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3765.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3255.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td></tr></table><p> </p></center></body></html>







Team Roster *|* Team Stats *|* Remaining Schedule *|* Season Splits *|* Quotes *|* Game Notes







Team Roster *|* Team Stats *|* Remaining Schedule *|* Season Splits *|* Quotes *|* Game Notes



<center>*News and Other Info*</center>
*Game Previews*: NBA *|* The Commercial Appeal
*Follow Online*: CBS Sportsline *|* ESPN *|* NBA
*Play by Play*: CBS Sportsline *|* ESPN *|* NBA
*Recap*: NBA *|* ESPN *|* Yahoo!
*Postseason Chase*: Playoff Picture *|* Minnesota Watch
*BBB.net Game Threads*: Miami Forum

<center>______________________________________________________________</center>

<center>*One-Night Only Promotion!*</center>

For tonight only, for the Memphis vs. Miami Heat game in the Memphis Grizzlies forum, if the game thread goes over 100 posts, then a bbb.net user will receive *100 uCash* for _each post_ he/she makes *thereafter*. This is unlimited, so if you make 10 posts after the game thread goes over 100, you get 1000 uCash. If you make 20 posts after the goal is reached, you get 2000.

Sound good?

Please, no post padding or spamming. The discussion has to be about the game. I reserve the right to disqualify any post I think does not add to the conversation.


*Note:* Game Thread Best Viewed at 1024x768​


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

That's right. No Shaquille O'Neal. He's out with a stomach ailment. 

(Insert your favorite fat joke here.)

Memphis catches a huge break with this one, but Miami is still not a bad team without Shaq. Our swingmen and especially point guards better bring their A-games if they want to contain that Heat backcourt. Dwyane Wade has been a house-of-fire lately.

Alonzo Mourning should also get plenty of playing time in this one. He's a wildcard to watch out for.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

No Shaquille is definitaly a advantage for memphis, but nevertheless I don't think Memphis is gonna win this one!

My prediction:
Memphis 93
-
Miami 102


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Is this game not on TV???????


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

HogsFan1188 said:


> Is this game not on TV???????


Not unless you have League Pass...

...Which is total bull****.

I have LP, but how much longer do Grizz fans have to wait until we get every single game broadcasted at least locally? ESPECIALLY a game as BIG against arguably the best team in the East and one of the top teams in the NBA overall.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

UKfan4Life said:


> Not unless you have League Pass...
> 
> ...Which is total bull****.
> 
> I have LP, but how much longer do Grizz fans have to wait until we get every single game broadcasted at least locally? ESPECIALLY a game as BIG against arguably the best team in the East and one of the top teams in the NBA overall.


I was thrilled with the 60-game contract they finalized with FSN at the last possible minute. If we had all 82 games televised locally, I don't know what I'd do. Hopefully, that becomes a reality.

It is a little annoying this game, of all games, isn't on the TV schedule, but luckily, I'll be seeing it live.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*LOSE*









please


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Wade will have to carry the load for the HEAT and the roleplayers have to play with the desrire to win. Memphis is a much deeper team so I hope we can contain atleast half of the bench.

Wade has average close to 30ppg without Shaq.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

q said:


> *LOSE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still hope to get into the playoffs? :laugh:

Although I think Memphis is gonna lose this one I see hardly ever a chance for the T'wolves to make the playoffs this year...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I personally dont want the Wolves in the playoffs i will be rooting for Memphis except for this game.

BTW will Dahntay Jones be able to contain Wade like he did agaisnt Kobe?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

If you are in Memphis the game is on local TV...WMC TV 5.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> If you are in Memphis the game is on local TV...WMC TV 5.


Thanks for that. Game thread updated.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Wade will have to carry the load for the HEAT and the roleplayers have to play with the desrire to win. Memphis is a much deeper team so I hope we can contain atleast half of the bench.
> 
> Wade has average close to 30ppg without Shaq.


Wade can have his 30 points as long as the rest of the team scores under 60. I think the key to the game will be letting Dwyane Wade play inside or outside his own averages, while keeping his teammates under theirs.

I'm more worried about Damon Jones going off.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Check out the new promotion in the first post of the thread.

The Grizzlies forum has only had one game thread go over 100 posts - the Lakers on Nov. 10.

It's highly possible, and you guys will be getting a huge reward if it happens again tonight.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think the Heat have this game. The Grizzles will make it hard but the Heat will win even with Shaq out..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Without Shaq in the line-up it should be a very interesting game. I think it will be close, but the Heat will pull it out in a tight one. 103-101 HEAT


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

Heated said:


> Without Shaq in the line-up it should be a very interesting game. I think it will be close, but the Heat will pull it out in a tight one. 103-101 HEAT


even with shaq in the lineup, it's a close game!
memphis are that good... we're not that much different than the spurs, and memphis vs san antonio is always neck-to-neck.

but still, miami should be able to win this one, cause wade can get his teammates involved so well.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm trying to be optimisic. I haven't seen much of Memphis this year, so I don't really know what they bring to the table. I'm sure they will give us a good run for our money.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Memphis can win against every team! But also they can lose against most of the teams! If they find their rythem and their shooting touch from outside early they have a good chance to win this one without Shaq!


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Miami fans remind me so much of Sacremento fans. They haven't won anything but you sure wouldn't know it. Enjoy the next 2 years until Shaq breaks down. :clap:


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Grizz: 96
Heat: 93


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Grizzlies got this game with Shaq Sitting. The Grizzlies need to feed the ball to Gasol so he can tear the paint up.
MIA: 87
MEM: 92


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Grizz come out on fire!!!!

Jwill is droppin 3's like crazy. :clap:


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

5/5 on 3's already.

Maybe JWill read those posts about how he doesn't give a rat's ***.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

HogsFan1188 said:


> 5/5 on 3's already.
> 
> Maybe JWill read those posts about how he doesn't give a rat's ***.



I hope he continues this so he can elevate his trade value :clown:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Interesting, if Tim Duncan sits out the rest of the regular season or is limited we will have an _interesting_ finish.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Miami fans remind me so much of Sacremento fans. They haven't won anything but you sure wouldn't know it. Enjoy the next 2 years until Shaq breaks down. :clap:


A Grizzlies fan talkn sh*t?:biggrin: 

wow...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)




----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Miami fans remind me so much of Sacremento fans. They haven't won anything but you sure wouldn't know it. Enjoy the next 2 years until Shaq breaks down. :clap:


haha ummmmm what does a Memphis fan know?

Atleast we've seen the 2nd round of the playoffs, thanks for the advice though


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Holy ****.

The Grizz are playing AWESOME!!!!

They're up by 25 (I think) at half. JWill's been playing well, but the MVP of the half goes to Pau.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

**** Alonzo Mourning. How the hell is that a double technical? Mourning was bear-hugging BC and preventing him from getting up well after the whistle was blown. BC was just trying to get to his feet, and for some reason, Zo was trying to wrestle him. BC did NOTHING except hustle and try and get away from Zo.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Ken Mauer is trying to take control of this game with the whistle. The officiating in this game is ridiculous. The refs are doing everything they can to keep try and keep it close and, sadly for them, they're failing.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Hell yeah. Grizz win 97-81.

Lol @ JWill with his funny little towel headband deal he had goin' on there.

GREAT game by the Grizz.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

way to go grizz :cheers:


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

A crucial win for a team looking to squeeze into the playoffs. Most likely this will give Memphis a push of momentum towards the playoff push and let them get a spot.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, we won, Minnesota has lost! that's really nice news!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

What a great game to go to. Everyone came out on fire, and we basically ran them off the floor.

We hit nine of our first 10 shots.

We hit our first five three-pointers and six of our first seven.

The Heat were held to *two* points in the paint in the first half!

I don't know if anyone saw it, but JWill was fouled around midcourt and while the official was telling the scorer's table, he casually flipped the ball up underhand from about 40 feet, and it went right in. Funny stuff. He then went on to hit a couple threes in a row. He has a habit of going off every time I make a negative post about him or say I want him traded.

Alonzo Mourning was just a jerk. He came into the game with a bad attitude and once Brian Cardinal swiped the ball away from him a few times, he really had an axe to grind. Whined the whole time out on the court. That double-technical was ridiculous. I heckled Zo pretty bad from behind the Heat bench after that.. He played some really nice interior defense, altering shots and preventing us from getting easy looks around the basket, but what a terrible attitude.

Mike Miller played awesome on both sides of the floor. He was given a very difficult assignment in Dwyane Wade and handled it fine with some help from the team defense. On the other end, he was just hitting a big shot every single time we needed it. Great game for him.

Pau Gasol was active on both ends, especially defensively. Blocked six shots, a season-high. He also had three steals, tying a career-high. He was constantly running on the fast break and got rewarded with some easy dunks. I was expecting Udonis Haslem to play like Reggie Evans, muscling Pau around, but it reminded me more of the way Pau killed Elton Brand earlier in the year. Haslem was just way, way too short to do anything productive. And Michael Doleac on Gasol was a total joke. Wang Zhi Zhi on Gasol was worse than a joke - that was just plain wrong. He looked baffled. I have no doubts now that Wang is the worst defender in the league.

That's three big blowout wins in four games. In the wins, we've led by as much as 27 points in each game. We also pulled away from Milwaukee pretty handily and should have beaten Denver (but fell apart late), a team who has gone 20-2 in their last 22 (lost to Phoenix twice). This has been a much better April so far than last year.

Let's blowout Charlotte on Sunday. After that, we'll probably only have to win two of our last six to get into the playoffs. Very good news.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

rawse said:


> Let's blowout Charlotte on Sunday. After that, we'll probably only have to win two of our last six to get into the playoffs. Very good news.



Elevate your thinking...we can still catch Houston. They have a tough schedule also and are playing like we were two weeks ago. After tonight we will be 1 game behind Denver and Houston. Heck Minnesota might catch Houston.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Elevate your thinking...we can still catch Houston. They have a tough schedule also and are playing like we were two weeks ago. After tonight we will be 1 game behind Denver and Houston. Heck Minnesota might catch Houston.


Nah, I'm just giving the bare minimum requirements to get into the playoffs. I have much higher expectations than going 2-4 after Sunday, but I'll start talking about them once I know we're in for sure.

Houston really has struggled here down the stretch, and I don't think I'm being revolutionary when I say Denver will be passing up the Rockets. But one thing I _haven't_ thought of is _Houston_ missing the playoffs. Minnesota has a high probability of winning out or losing just one from now until the end of the season.

So long as we wind up playing Phoenix or Seattle, I'm a h


----------

